# saving angelfish eggs?



## beachtan (Sep 25, 2008)

My angels have spawned several times, but with large guppies and other angels in the tank, they have disappeared between day 2-3. So this time I removed eggs to a 1 gal round jar with airstone and this morning is day 3 and most have turned white. if I get some meth blue could I possibly save the remaining eggs? the jar cooled by about 2 degrees over 12 hours - could this be part of the problem?

i'm wondering if since this is day 3 when they are supposed to hatch (but the temp is 75 and my heater wont eat it higher) and 1/3 the eggs are still clear mixed in with the white ones, if maybe they could still hatch tomorrow with the meth blue? I really had hoped to raise these!! The parents have very nice striping...


----------



## peathenster (Oct 7, 2008)

Google angelfishusa and check their website. There's a "how to breed" link with some good information on how to hatch eggs yourself.


----------



## beachtan (Sep 25, 2008)

Thank you!! They have great info!!!

I guess I'm going to dose the hatching jar with Meth Blue and see if I can save the 20 or so eggs that look good. I'll let you know if anything hatches!!


----------



## nightowl1350 (Nov 26, 2005)

You can hatch out angel eggs in a small tank. It will depend on what they lay the eggs on. I used a tile cut into about 4" wide and when they had eggs, remove the tile and place in a 10g tank.

For the first 2 days (egg stage) I add about 5 mls of hydrogen peroxide for anti fungus nd an airstone. Meth blue works, but you have to remove it with larger w/c. Once they are wigglers I add a sponge filter that has been running in the parents tank so the tank will be cycled for you.

Good luck with them.


----------



## beachtan (Sep 25, 2008)

DAY SEVEN

i have the meth blue & airstone in the 1gal jar... eggs have hatched and fallen to the bottom of the jar. They are still just laying there wriggling. When will they start to swim around?

Also, not doing water changes or feeding yet... the wrigglers are all mixed with the white eggs on the bottom of the jar... hope this is ok...

Temp is 76.


----------



## beachtan (Sep 25, 2008)

its been about 7 days since the eggs hatched - they arent swimming, just scooting around the bottom of the jar... it looks like the egg sac is almost gone, several have just died, and a bunch seem to have no eyes. ??? these ones are completely white but are scooting around just like the rest. could it be the fungus since I didnt use the meth blue soon enough? or is this a genetic defect I may have in all future broods?

Also, i'm not feeding yet - do they need to be swimming up and around the jar before I start feeding? and the baby brine seems to big for them...


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

Eyeless angel fry usually turn out to be albinos. It is best to remove any dead eggs using a piece of rigid air line tubing, as if it were a pipette. The fry will normally start swimming on day 7 at 80 F. When they start swimming (all of them) they need to be fed, brine shrimp naupli being the best food. microworms will work if you don't have BBS. Good luck.


----------

